# Algae/feeding



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

My pond management sucked this year. The algae went crazy and I tried to keep it sprayed down. Next year I'll take a different approach, physically removing the algae to reduce the nutrient loading. Putting it back in cycle was a big mistake. If I physically remove it then the nutrients would be gone with it (to my garden more than likely).


We didn't feed as planed. I am going to use the Silver Cup feed because that is what we have locally. What sizes though? I want to feed a wide spectrum, fry to adult. The sizes in consideration are 5.5mm at 15%, 3.5mm floating at 45% 3mm slow sinking at 30% and #3 powder at 10%. I don't know if the golden shiner fry and fatheads will eat that powder, hoping they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been feeding 2.4mm AM400 because it's 45%protein vs. AM500 at 41%. I also hand feed the largemouth pellets as it's the same protein but less fat and healthier for the bass and less trouble for them...I have to feed it by hand since it's too big for my feeder though. You could go smaller the first half of the season then bigger the second half or mix too. Purina GFC is a mix of different sizes but is lower protein.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

try some tilapia next season


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Garry, don't get too hung up on feeding the minnows and shiners. There probably isn't a shortage of food for them in the pond. They will nibble on the pellets as they soften and feeding pellets will increase fertility therefore increasing planktonic algae and in turn zooplankton should increase as well which is a major food source. 1/8", 3/16", 1/4" size should be fine, there would be little measurable difference between feeding one pond 1/8" and another 1/4" as there are so many different sizes of fish present at any given time in a pond set up. Nutritional make-up of the feed is more important.

You may have more filamentous algae once you start feeding but manually removing it does help slow the recycling of nutrients as well a the O2 benefit. Increasing planktonic algae due to the fertility increase from feeding may slow some weeds due to reduced light penetration or it can make them grow more directly off the newly introduced nutrients, the outcome for each individual pond is difficult to predict. 

I recommend sticking with floating pellets as it's easier to see if they are being consumed. You'll find yourself adjusting feeding throughout the year as consumption requires. Take it slow and be observant of what the pond/fish are telling you.

My feeder is set to feed as much as they'll eat twice a day just after sunrise and just before sunset. I adjust the timer monthly and check the shoreline for uneaten food often. Weather and temperature play a big part in their appetite as does spurts of natural food production. I start with 1 small feeding per day in early Spring and increase to two once the water warms. During the hottest part of summer, I cut back or cutoff feeding then increase again as it starts to cool again in fall. I feed pellets to supplement what nature provides rather than solely rely on artificial feed.


----------

